# So this is supposed to be 3"?



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

So they said 3 to 6 north of me, 2 at my place...hmmmm, after getting home I think they switched it.....


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We got the exact opposite.....called for snow and we got NOTHING!


----------



## Nielubie (Nov 19, 2008)

erkoehler;660767 said:


> We got the exact opposite.....called for snow and we got NOTHING!


LOL, I'm only a few burbs away from you (Wood Dale) and we received enough on Sunday. It can snow on Friday or Saturday when I'm not working my day job and have fun with the plow..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;660767 said:


> We got the exact opposite.....called for snow and we got NOTHING!


I was looking forwards to plowing tonight. Instead of 5hrs of plow I got about 45minutes worth of pushing a few drifts around and doing 1 driveway.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude we got 10 inches by us! It was just kinda insane! I liked the snow storm we had today. Nice and easy to plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;660884 said:


> Dude we got 10 inches by us! It was just kinda insane! I liked the snow storm we had today. Nice and easy to plow.


Screw you, send it this way!  We got about an inch of snow that turned to ice within an hour.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow...thats the right kind of wrong!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*lol*



Brant'sLawnCare;660884 said:


> Dude we got 10 inches by us! It was just kinda insane! I liked the snow storm we had today. Nice and easy to plow.


Yeah, I heard you might have got a little.........my niece lives down there and complained about us lousy plow drivers....you know, never get the lot cleaned, so on...I just laughed when she told me how much snow you got though...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Thats the kind of screw-up you hope for!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Humvee27;660967 said:


> Yeah, I heard you might have got a little.........my niece lives down there and complained about us lousy plow drivers....you know, never get the lot cleaned, so on...I just laughed when she told me how much snow you got though...


Yes, we got quite a bit. You shoulda seen the job one of the local snowplow businesses around here did. They beat me out in a bid by a lower price. And you can tell that they were lower. lol I'm still waiting for that switch service or should I say "HELP" phone call...



Mark13;660888 said:


> Screw you, send it this way!  We got about an inch of snow that turned to ice within an hour.


Hey, I'm trying!! It's supposed to snow like 3 more inches tonight, so I'll try and blow some your way.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Brant,
you ready for Mon into Tuesday? 12.5" forecast for the Madtown area....it's gonna be fun time for us up here...I saw your gonnna get dumped on too...
...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;662941 said:


> Hey, I'm trying!! It's supposed to snow like 3 more inches tonight, so I'll try and blow some your way.


Sounds good Brant. I'll take it.


----------

